

Be not brave - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/is-cowardice-a-form-of-bravery/

======
sheensleeves
I'm reading _Battle for the mind: a physiology of conversion and brainwashing_
(William Sargant, 1957). His conclusion is that only the psychotic insane
soldiers (very few) during the world war could escape PTSD, if the stress was
sustained for long enough.

------
woah
> and terrorists might indeed be guilty of having what might be called the
> cowardice of their convictions – an excessive fear of being viewed as
> cowardly in the eyes of their god, or by the light of their cause.

This is a dumb quote. What it describes in terrorists is what the rest of the
article describes in general. If a terrorist deserts, he is a coward (to the
rest of his compatriots).

~~~
ekanes
Terrorists are cowards because to attack civilians who are unprepared and
probably won't fight back is cowardly.

------
spiritplumber
I always heard "Be cautious on the attack, be indomitable in defense" which
apparently was Roman doctrine.

